#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  unknown symbol - help needed

## zaraz

hi, i have one short question
do you recognize the symbol she's got under the eye? - http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lk...buybo1_400.jpg
i've recreated it - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15046183/tt.jpg

i want to use it as a logo for my band, but to be honest, i don't really know anything about ancient/occult symbols, so here i'am asking for help ;]

in the beginning i thought it's some kind of japan chineese letter, but the only one that is close to it that i'vr found, is "KI" in katakana http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...atakana_KI.png

----------


## zaraz

so it's "ki"? even with the 'hole' in the middle?
thx for reply!

i ask here not because i think it's occult symbol, but i thought that there will be some ppl here that are interested in symbols generally :Smile:

----------


## zaraz

> Symbols.com - Group 3
> The answer you seek may be in here.
> 
> I recommend buying the book. It is good stuff.
> 
> Here is my favorite symbol.


this site is truly great, i've already been there and the closest i get to the one that i seek is these two symbols : 
Symbols.com - Symbol 3:6
Symbols.com - Symbol 4:47
(and also: Symbols.com - Symbol 22:46 and Symbols.com - Symbol 22:48 but these are i think just different versions of the two i mentioned above)

I'm especially fond of the second one, though i know it's even less similar to what i'm looking for than the first one. i'm starting to think that the tattoo version it's just some kind of alteration that this girl done.
if so, i can also use it in logo as repeated and turned upsidedown tau cros - An emblem of immortality, life in general, sometimes a phallic symbol, and a pagan sign of the mystic Tau of the Chaldeans and the Egyptians, where it represented the Roman god Mithras, the Greek Attis and their forerunner Tammuz, the Sumerian dying and rising god, consort of the goddess Ishtar. Conveniently, the original form of the letter 'T' was the initial letter of the god of Tammuz. During baptism ceremonies, this cross was marked on the foreheads by the pagan priest. [http://www.seiyaku.com/customs/crosses/antau.html]

i'm an atheist but i like the concept of hiding in my bands logo something that help jesus died, even if it has some meanings in christian culture as well ;]

but seriously, if anyone stumble upon some explanation of the exact symbol i send you in the first post, i'll be truly happy !

----------


## zaraz

ok this is a little embarrassing. i found this photo http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...5b-d3evxsd.jpg

so it's just plain cross.
it seems that i've created a new symbol  :Big Grin:  

however, if you think that it already existed - send me a hint ;]

----------


## zero

I know nothing of Japanese letters or symbols, but here is what it looks like to me: It looks like tau's; the right side one is to be considered life, an the reverse would be death. this is an observation with what I know merrily.

it could very well be a cross but in the picture its hard to tell if there is a space or not.

edit: well there you go

----------


## zaraz

> the right side one is to be considered life, an the reverse would be death.


I really like this explanation, I think that I'll stick to it

thx for help ;]

btw - this is my band, hope u enjoy
THE THRONE | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

----------

